# Any Ideas to help Clyde?



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Clyde, who is 13, has been struggling with releasing gas after eating. This is new this week. He only eats canned food (hand fed of course) any longer. He is laying down while he eats as his back end is very weak. His tummy is very hard after he eats, I rub and massage his belly, chest and neck. Sometimes he releases burps, sometimes not. Anyone have any ideas. Clyde also has laryngeal paralysis, and has suffered from severe pancreatitis. Any ideas greatly appreciated!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Poor Clyde, I'm feel for him.

Have you talked to your Vet?
He could have an infection or inflamation, your Vet might want to see him and prescribe some meds for him.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Awww...what a sweetie, bless his lil heart...I have no answers, just wanted to say hope he feels better,and someone can help you and Clyde....


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Poor Clyde, I'm feel for him.
> 
> Have you talked to your Vet?
> He could have an infection or inflamation, your Vet might want to see him and prescribe some meds for him.



I have spoken with my vet, and we are scheduled to go in Monday to run bloodwork, and abdominal xrays. Thought someone on here might have gone through something similar.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Due to Clyde's age and his health condition, I would be hesitant to give him anything without your Vet's approval. 

Did they recommend anything you can give him?


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Due to Clyde's age and his health condition, I would be hesitant to give him anything without your Vet's approval.
> 
> Did they recommend anything you can give him?


No, but maybe I'll call back and ask. He takes pepcid twice daily, don't know about something like gas-x. I will call.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I have read where you can give dogs Gas Tabs to help prevent bloat-didn't know if your Vet might recommend it or something else. 

I was always hesitant about giving my Old Guy anything without asking my Vet first, you just never know if they are going to have a reaction to something or it could cause other problems.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

You might try peppermint flavored gas-x strips. (With your vet's permission, of course.) They dissolve instantly on the tongue. I've given them to my dog.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

I hope you find relief for handsome Clyde. Hopefully something simple will help him.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I have used Gas X (on the dogs with great success. But check with your vet first. Walking (I know it's hard) helps too. Poor boy, give him some hugs from us !!:smooch:


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I forgot to mention that my emergency vet and regular vet said that the simethicone in gas-x is not absorbed by the body so there shouldn't be any side effects. I gave my 78 lb. dog a 120 mg gel cap of gas-x with meals twice a day for two months and it didn't seem to do any harm. It helped with his gas problems.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Afraid I don't have any suggestions but just wanted to say he has a very winning smile despite his problems.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

One of the recommended treatments for bloat is to give Mylanta or an equivalent product that helps to control gas. Something of the sort might help your sweet boy. Like others, I would discuss this with your vet first.

Good luck and please keep us posted.


----------

